# OpenOffice 2 mit besserer KDE Integration....wie geht das?

## alex00

HAbe gelesen OOo 2 soll nun besser ind en KDE Desktopn integriert sein (Icons und so). Muss ich dazu explizit einen Flag setzen (habe +KDE -GNOME drinnen)?

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Um das herauszifinden hilft:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge openoffice-bin -vtp
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:
> ...

 

----------

## alex00

OK danke...also wie ich das sehen einfach ein +JAVA und ein +KDE. Und die beiden habe ich eh schon drinnen.

Danke.

----------

## chrib

Hmm, laut diesem Posting hat openoffice-bin keine KDE-Integration.

----------

## alex00

NAja jetzt kenn ich mich nicht mehr richtig aus....

Es heißt doch überall immer OOo 2 bringt vorallem bessere Integration in KDE. Also muss das doch irgendwie hinzubekommen sein, oder? Wie wenn nicht mit einem Flag?

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Das probier ich mal aus!

Gruß

----------

## alex00

Ok danke....poste doch hier mal das ergebnis ok und bitte genau wie du vorgegangen bist...denke das wird mehrere hier interessieren.  Danke.

----------

## a.forlorn

mit 

```
nano /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 öffnen und

```
app-office/openoffice   ~x86
```

 hinzufügen.

Dann in /etc/make.conf die useflags: -eds -gnome +java +kde hinzufügen. Sie bei mir so aus:

```
emerge -vp openoffice

Password:

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.0.0  +curl -eds -gnome +java +kde -ldap -mozilla -nas +python +xml2 +zlib 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Dauert aber ne Weile, weil der sourcecode kompiliert wird.

```
genlop -t openoffice

* app-office/openoffice

Sat Oct 22 06:41:49 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

merge time: 6 hours, 21 minutes and 26 seconds.
```

Das war mit nem Athlon2800XP, 1 GB Ram. Also über Nacht machen.  :Razz: 

Screenshot unter Link: http://nbt.walkingwall.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10003/Bildschirmphoto1.jpgLast edited by a.forlorn on Mon Oct 24, 2005 1:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chrib

Klar, wenn ich Openoffice selber kompiliere, kann ich da ohne Probleme die KDE-Integration hinkriegen falls gewünscht. Hier geht es allerdings um die Frage, ob openoffice-bin ebenfalls darüber verfügt oder nicht oder ob sie eingeschränkt ist.

----------

## a.forlorn

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Klar, wenn ich Openoffice selber kompiliere, kann ich da ohne Probleme die KDE-Integration hinkriegen falls gewünscht. Hier geht es allerdings um die Frage, ob openoffice-bin ebenfalls darüber verfügt oder nicht oder ob sie eingeschränkt ist.

 

Unwahrscheinlich, war bisher mit den bin der RCs nicht so. Sollte sich nicht geändert haben.  :Wink: 

----------

## chrib

Deswegen hab ich ja hier drauf verwiesen.  :Smile: 

----------

## alex00

ja aber was heißt das nun....wenn ich nur ein emerge openoffice machen und eben nicht das openoffice-bin mache dann habe ich vollen kde support drinnen, oder?

----------

## a.forlorn

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> ja aber was heißt das nun....wenn ich nur ein emerge openoffice machen und eben nicht das openoffice-bin mache dann habe ich vollen kde support drinnen, oder?

 

Mit oben genannte useflags: ja.

----------

## noex

Habe mir OpenOffice von den Originalmirrors geholt und aus den RPMs zusammengebastelt. Nach KDE siehts zwar nicht aus, aber wesentlich besser als vorher, vor allem das Schriftbild in den Menus.

----------

## Bloody_Viking

```

# genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Mon Sep 26 17:23:15 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4-r1

       merge time: 5 hours, 49 minutes and 47 seconds.

     Tue Oct 25 01:08:32 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 7 hours, 27 minutes and 6 seconds.

```

Mit einem Athlon XP 2600+ 512MB Ram

Tatsächlich passt besser ins KDE Gesamtbild. Außerdem funktioniet jetzt der Zugriff auf NFS Laufwerke problemlos.

Gruß

----------

## alex00

Welche Flags hast genau benutzt?

----------

## Bloody_Viking

```

# emerge openoffice -vtp

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.0.0  +curl -eds -gnome +gtk +java +kde -ldap +mozilla -nas +xml2 +zlib 0 kB

```

Gruß

----------

## mc-max

werden die Icons dem aktuellen Schema angepasst, oder sind diese dann "eincompiliert" und ein Ändern ist nicht so einfach möglich?

Gruß.

max

----------

## a.forlorn

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> werden die Icons dem aktuellen Schema angepasst, oder sind diese dann "eincompiliert" und ein Ändern ist nicht so einfach möglich?
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> max

 

Sieht nach letzterem aus.

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

>  *mc-max wrote:*   werden die Icons dem aktuellen Schema angepasst, oder sind diese dann "eincompiliert" und ein Ändern ist nicht so einfach möglich?
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> max 
> ...

 

Du kannst die im Programm unter "Extras --> Optionen ---> Ansicht" ändern.

----------

